# Why Pork



## csneath (Sep 20, 2002)

Could some one explain why pork causes such bad D? I haven't had a bad bout of D since I started taking Calcium back in October. And the other day I made BBQ pork ribs ,had 3 and the next morning the D was so bad I took 3 immodium's to stop it. And now of course I haven't had a bm since. What do I do about that now? The ribs were really good. I guess if I would have known I would be that sick, maybe I would have had more and stayed home for the day ;-)


----------



## ronr (Apr 3, 2003)

it could be the pork,but my guess is it was the BBQ sauce.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2003)

I have to agree with Cnorth. Pork is a definate no no for me to. I haven't normally ate it any ways, but I tried ribs before to and I was in the washroom the entire night. I love ribs, but no more! Actually, any red meat gives me D so I limit that quite a bit. It's rarely in my diet.


----------



## AlittleFaithHelps (May 22, 2002)

thats simple- its the fat content. It also couldve been the bbq sauce, as it is very very rich. I can eat pork, but in small amounts. For insance, i can eat one porkroll (11 grms of fat) and a couple slice of bacon, but ribs.... ha! yeah, right, i could never! Take it a bit easier next time. I can seem to handle apprx. 10-14 grams of fat, but no more. (of corse this varies from person to person)


----------

